# arthroscopic removal of osteophyte knee



## scooter1 (Sep 5, 2012)

What code would you suggest for arthroscopic removal of osteophyte fromt the intercondylar notch.  Patient also had a medial menisectomy.  The report reads:

The scope was passed into the intercondylar notch and there was a large osteophyte
attached to the anterior ACL. It was impinging on the femoral condyle. This was removed to try to prevent any impingement.

I thought about  29881 and 29874 ( G0289).  But not sure.  Any suggestions ?


----------



## jdemar (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree with a -59 modifier, and if denied rebill after Oct. 1, 2012.  The National Correct Coding Initiative (CCI) will change the modifier indicator to a '1' to allow us to append the 59 when performed in a separate compartment.


----------



## scooter1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you for confirming.   I will do that. . . .


----------



## moodymom (Oct 18, 2012)

My concern w/29874 is what is the diagnosis code being used? The code is descibed as loose body or foreign body removal. Is an osteophyte considered loose body/foreign body? I am coding same procedure but not sure if I should charge more than 29881 for the meniscectomy??? 
Any clarification would be most helpful


----------

